# Moving to corfu



## deneve (May 10, 2009)

Can anybody help us we are thinking of moving to corfu next year and need all the information we can get. Ie, visas, prices of rental properties, cost of resettlement etc


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

deneve said:


> Can anybody help us we are thinking of moving to corfu next year and need all the information we can get. Ie, visas, prices of rental properties, cost of resettlement etc


Best to come over first and find somewhere to rent, there are lots of private rentals around though you could use an estate agent, do a search for properties for sale in corfu and many of them have rentals, but with this you will be under a long contact and more expensive than finding something direct from the owner. Apartments can start at about 300 a month upwards. It depends on the area you want. It is best to come to look at the beginning of the season or end when they will be available. There are a couple of british magazines here, The Corfiot has an on line service to view it. 
You will need a tax number here and a residency paper, the tax number is got from the tax office and the residency from the police. You willl need a tax number to open a bank account here and if retired need to show your income otherwise they want to know what job you do.
The cheaper rentals will be the ones out of the resort areas. Good luck


----------

